# collapsing trachea



## debmc1958 (May 23, 2011)

I have a 7 lb chihuahua, Angel. She has been diagnosed with possible collapsing trachea although the vet seems to think it could be reverse sneezing. She had a bad episode this morning. I feel like there is something I should do but the vet seems to think that keeping her calm and home is the best thing. She also told me to turn her over on her back and hold her. Normally, that does the trick. Today it went on and on and sounded much more like reverse sneezing than the other episodes she's had. It was more nasal. It went on for several minutes, then it would stop and start all over again. I gave her some robitussin which the vet advised in the past and that seemed to finally stop it.

This is not an emergency, Angel is now resting and the episode is over. She ate, had a drink, went for a little walk and is now asleep.

I am just wondering if your dog has this, when do you take him/her to the vet? It seems difficult to tell if it is an emergency. I fear that she will just stop breathing during one of these episodes. 

Also, if your dog has this, do you see any correlation to flea and tick medicine? I read the side effects and it says rapid breathing which I think could bring on an episode.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a chi with a collapsing trachea a few years ago. It was diagnosed by X-ray. Very noticible on it. I did nothing, but try to keep her calm. I picked her up when she coughed. I really couldn't tell the difference between the trachea and the reverse sneeze! Just held her until it passed. She died from heart failure a few years ago.Sue Davis


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

My heart fall out to my feet when I read this title. I had two Pomeranian's both with Collapsing trachea, both just got worse over the years and 3 years ago I had to put Brandi down and 3 months ago I had to put my Sissy down. The hardest thing I have had to do since I buried my son. I gave them Robitussin and benadryl for years it did help. Don't use a collar use a harness, don't let them get too hot or too excited. I will Pray for your little fur baby to get better. 
here is pic of my two Brandi on left and Sissy on right.


----------



## debmc1958 (May 23, 2011)

*Sorry*

Sorry to hear about your dogs, I know that pain well.

Angel is about a year and a half old. The vet really didn't have much to say about this problem and seemed to think it was reverse sneezing. How do you tell the difference? I would think collapsing trachea is more dangerous. I have no problem getting an xray if that will answer the question. I might run her over to the emergency vet tonight if for nothing else to get a second opinion. 

Robitussin and putting the AC on seemed to help. 

If she needs surgery, I would rather have it now when the chances of success are apparently higher.


----------



## debmc1958 (May 23, 2011)

Was the heart failure a result of the collapsing trachea?


----------



## debmc1958 (May 23, 2011)

Part of the reason I am asking this now is that my daughter in law is due any day now with our first grandchild. I have arranged for someone to come and watch Angel b/c of the trachea issue even though I will only be 20 minutes away but I'm not sure what to tell them if she has an episode, like when it is an emergency and to take her to the vet (24 hour Emergency vet is 10 minutes away). Normally, I am with her virtually all of the time since I work at home. I'm a wreck that something will happen to her and I won't be here. The person who is watching her has seen her coughing fits, it's just that today's was so much worse than usual.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

The best way to tell is X-Ray, but if they are not in attack the probably X-Ray wont tell.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

My maltese had collasped trachea. He had most of his episodes when he got excited. What really helped it tho was when he lost some weight. Any extra weight on the pup can cause this....from what my vet told me anyway. Once he lost weight...the episodes pretty much stopped.


----------



## debmc1958 (May 23, 2011)

*weight*

Angel could probably stand to lose about one pound. To that end, I took her for a walk in the park on Sunday. I wonder if that caused her episode. I also gave her Revolution on Saturday. I won't be giving her that anymore b/c I think she had a similar episode after I gave it to her last month. 

She is much better today but very tired and I had to give her more robitussin b/c it started up again this morning. 

Anyway, because of another issue involving bloody diarrhea, I have been feeding her only boiled chicken, and yam treats. And once a week or so, I give her a raw marrow bone. I do leave out a small bowl of kibble every day but she only eats that sparingly, we're talking a couple of pieces a day. I'm not sure how I can get her to lose weight if exercise triggers and episode.


----------

